# Need recipes for Duck Breasts



## samuel (Jan 3, 2012)

I have lots of duck breasts, fresh and frozen. Can anyone give me good recipes to smoke? jerky? whatever.Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's some reading for you.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=duck+breast


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 4, 2012)

The only way I have found that I can stand to eat them is to make jerky out of them. I like to buy the LEM "Hot" mix and you can dehydrate or smoke the jerky they both come out great!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 4, 2012)

Probably the best wild duck I have ever had in my life (and I eat a lot of duck) http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=667998

Probably the best web site for wild duck recepies, http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/forumdisplay.php?f=102

That said I had some duck that was plucked, cured and smoked, it was very good. I sliced the breast thin and served with sesame seeds and hot mustard...soooooooo gooood! I am going to start experimenting with that some. I just hate plucking them whole. But I think there are some pluckers out there that you can chuck up in a drill.

I haven't tried it yet because my "to do" list is so long but I think a guy could brine some breasts, season with salt, pepper, and whatever else you like (I like garlic) wrap in bacon and smoke to an internal of 135 (rare to medium rare). After that you may need to hit it on the grill to crisp up the bacon. I think cherry, oak, and pecan would all be a good smoke compliment to duck.

Whatever you do....don't over cook it, and don't cook it the day you shoot it, let it hang a day or two. If it is not cold (35 or colder) outside, pluck your ducks and age them in the fridge.


----------



## weberlamp (Jan 15, 2012)

These are smoking as i type.  Went duck hunting yesterday, (only got 3) breasted them out, wrapped in bacon, sprinkled with home made BBQ seasoning.  I will let them smoke for 2 to 2 1/2 hours, at 225.  I already has the smoker going to make some fatties, so it was easy to just throw these one.  I will post picture when they are done.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 15, 2012)

Try a pastrami with duck breasts i did it with turkey breasts (did not find duck) it was great for Sammie's

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110234/turkey-breast-pastrami-3-flavors-w-qview-the-final-pics


----------



## alelover (Jan 17, 2012)

Cooked rare and sliced thin. It's like steak.


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 17, 2012)

If you  want to cook it out doors this is a great way.  I brine for an hour take out and pat dry.  Season with salt and cracked pepper.  Place in a cold dutch oven with the skin side down and place on 12 hot coals.  when the fat starts to render place the lid on top and add 16 hot coals to it let sit for 10 minutes remove and slice.


----------



## papa g (Jan 17, 2012)

I've had duck wrapped in bacon a long , long time ago and it was wonderful..I might have to hit up some of my Duck hunting buddies.

Welcome to the site.

g


----------



## vikingboy6956 (Jan 17, 2012)

For starters, if you are eating wild duck it should be cooked all the way through.  I know some will probably oppose me on this, but there is a MASSIVELY HUGE difference between a duck that is farm raised and one that is taken in the wild.  I am a medium rare kind of guy but I always cook my wild game all the way through.  If done right it will still come up tender and delicious.

1.  Soak it in some Game Tame marindade - http://www.allegromarinade.com/renowned-marinade-favorites/game-tame-marinade  - this stuff is simply awesome.  It goes great with Venison too, but its probably good on anything.

2.  Wrapping in bacon is a great way as well.  To up the flavor, soak in some Italian salad dressing 24hrs before wrapping and cooking.

3.  Duck butts - Cut duck in to smaller chunks.  They can then be marinated in Game Tame and thrown on the grill.  Another way is to throw some butter and minced garlic in a fry pan on a lower heat setting.  Don't go too hot or the garlic will burn.  Once the butter has melted and the garilc has let some of its flavor off throw the duck butts in the pan and cook until done.

4.  Butterly Breasts - Butterly the breasts so they are twice as big but twice as thin.  Melt butter in a pan on medium heat.  Toss in equal amounts of onion and green pepper to cover the bottom of the pan completely.  Once they have sauteed and softened lay the butterflied breasts on top off the veggies.  Bring the heat down to a medium low and cover.  Turn halfway thru the cooking process.  By the end the veggies should be reduced quite a bit and you should have a nice jus to top with.

5.  The Classic Crockpot - Cut breasts in to chunks or leave whole.  Combine in a crockpot with whatever flavor Cream of "___" soup you wish.  Some times I even mix flavors.  My wife and I both seem to like Cream of Onion and Cream of Mushroom w/ roasted garlic.  Set on low and cook until done.  I like this one because I will set it when I leave for work and by time we are back home it's ready to eat.  My mother always flours and browns in a pan, but I usually skip that step.

Those are just a few that I took off the top of my head.  All of the above recipes are for WILD duck.  If you notice, there is a trend of cooking slower on lower heat to keep the meat moist and tender.  The approach to cooking a farm raised duck is going to be quite different because it is usually only taken to medium rare at the most.  You can probably still do the same recipes that I have posted here but the cook times will be less.  I have never had farm raised duck.  I grew up on the wild stuff and have cooked it myself many times.  I would like to try farm raised duck sometime, but I can't bring myself to spend the money on it when I have it in my freezer year round from hunting season.


----------



## samuel (Jan 18, 2012)

WOW! Thank you all so much, can't wait to try these recipes out! Happy smokin'


----------



## goose835 (Jan 18, 2012)

Italian Dressing??? I thought I was the only one that knew about that stuff? It IS wonderful!!!


----------

